# New Trans for a 2000 Nissan Altima SE?



## bellyott (Mar 6, 2005)

Driving back from my girlfriend's house, my 2000 Altima SE (96,000 miles) simply began to race and race. No gear functioned. I wound up pushing, driving, and steering the car two blocks back to my house. I proceeded to call AAMCO to have someone tow it to their shop. Upon removal of the Altima, I noticed a puddle where the car was parked. It appeared to be some type of oil (trans. fluid?). They are closed until Monday. 

Anyone have any idea at all what the problem is and how much it will cost me? I live in Kearny, New Jersey. Thanks very much.

Brian


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe it has a leak which allowed the trans to get so low that it no longer has any hydraulic pressure. Check the trans fluid level and look underneath to see where the leak is. My guess is that Aamco will say you need a new trans because they almost always say that which will probably be a couple grand.

Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

take it to a local shop and tell them to check it out, if there is something wrong with it, they can prolly fix it, or get u a good one from the junkyard.


----------

